# Torpedo Room Dancing - Trident Submarine



## PrideRunsDeep (Dec 27, 2006)

Totally stupid dance routine.... but it sure is a good look at the torpedo room inside a Trident SSBN submarine... not to mention it proves, once again, that white guys can't dance....  If this video was filmed anyplace else... it wouldn't be cool.... but... I'm still trying to figure out how he got away with filming this dumb thing.....
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UpBf1CRri8[/YOUTUBE]
p.s. The torpedos covered with green vinyl covers are not there.  You don't see those.  They are hidden by the magical green covers.


----------



## John A Silkstone (Dec 27, 2006)

Yea I agree, not a good dance routine and no where as goods as the British Amarillo a couple of years ago. 

Silky


----------



## Drone_pilot (Dec 27, 2006)

I do that dance when i have stepped in something nasty


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 10, 2007)

Thats nasty dancing .
Agreed Amarillo is great


----------



## John A Silkstone (Aug 10, 2007)

Bombardier, if you have a copy of Amarillo, could you please put it on site, as I would like to see it again.

Silky


----------

